# A tree lined cornfield



## G. Ike (Nov 16, 2009)

It was beautiful out today and I went for a walk with my camera and I came up with a few good shots. This wasn't intended for black and white, but I thought it came out really good and is my favorite of the bunch. Black and white conversion done in Photoshop Elements 8. Any comments or constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance,

George


----------



## sayhitokatie (Nov 17, 2009)

you're pictures are always very nice

the sky looks magnificent, although did you check your iso? it looks a tad noisy
i also love the silhouette of the trees, where was this taken? it looks like you see some great sunrises/sunsets here, just look at the whispy beautiful clouds.

overall, nice :thumbup:


----------



## dcmountaineer (Nov 18, 2009)

Good choice on the B/W.  The contrast between the sky and the trees is perfect, IMO.

Have you previewed what cropping would look like? I might try cropping out some of the sky, so that the base of the trees are at 30% height rather than it's current 15% height.


----------



## G. Ike (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I shot this at ISO 100, I don't know why the sky is slightly noisy. I had considered cropping, but I never did. I will later tonight and I will post the new one to compare.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the contrast that the bw gives it, but I agree that the top needs to be cropped off, the bright spot distracts.


----------



## G. Ike (Nov 21, 2009)

Finally cropped it, I think it looks much better. Thanks for the suggestion guys!


----------

